# Should I check out this old building?



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I drove by here the other day. I really want to go inside.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If you do bring a video camera. That way when you don't come back they can make a movie about what happened to you. That place looks spooky. Is it for sale? Maybe on the next make n take we can check it out.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Absolutely! I believe "POSTED" means welcome! The Eastern Star name might be an affiliation with the womens fraternal organization, akin to the masons. My grandmother belonged to Eastern Star. Very interesting. If you do venture inside, be sure to take pics! Looks really creepy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure trespassing would be illegal, but we'd love to see pictures. Maybe you can track down the history of the building.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Eastern Star?? isn't there a baby in there, in a manger??

I'd be in black sweats, hocking that fence tonight....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh- pick up some night vision goggles at the Army surplus store...I hear they have a great deal on hand grenades, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Deb


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

..and bring bail money.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

....and a medium...and holy water....LOL


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I found this link. The building in the middle looks identical to that one. Is that Arlington TX? If the location is right this is it.
It is under construction in 1920.
http://texashistory.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metapth65119/m1/1/

This looks to be a pic in the early 2000's when it was on the tour of historic buildings.
http://www.arlingtontx.gov/history/images/historicbuildings/easternstarhome.jpg
Post from the website:
This impressive Georgian Revival structure was completed in 1924 for the wives of aged Masons. Memorabilia, such as the many beautiful gowns worn by Worthy Grand Matrons, photographs, scrapbooks and more were once on display. The facility is now closed and former residents were moved to the Texas Masonic Retirement Center. This home was used as a temporary shelter after Hurricane Katrina in September 2005.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.preservationtexas.org/images/easternstar.jpg
This grand facility, built in 1924 at a cost of $212,000, was constructed to provide a home for aged and infirm members of the Eastern Star Organization in Texas. The charge to build included a provision to be near a public school "so children who might come to live in the home could be educated without undue expense." Additions to the building in 1931, 1954 and 1966, provided a new kitchen, an enlarged dining room, a new east wing and a hospital unit. A local developer envisions a 300-room hotel and apartments at the former retirement center, and Arlington City officials plan to turn a large portion of the 30 acres into a parking lot for the new Cowboys' stadium. Adaptive use of the building or incorporating it into the design of the new development should be considered.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope this is the right building or I am getting way too carried away......


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

tcass01 said:


> I found this link. The building in the middle looks identical to that one. Is that Arlington TX? If the location is right this is it.
> It is under construction in 1920.
> http://texashistory.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metapth65119/m1/1/
> 
> ...


That's the place. It is about 10 minutes from my house and about a block or 2 from the cowboys stadium.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

tcass01 said:


> http://www.preservationtexas.org/images/easternstar.jpg
> This grand facility, built in 1924 at a cost of $212,000, was constructed to provide a home for aged and infirm members of the Eastern Star Organization in Texas. The charge to build included a provision to be near a public school "so children who might come to live in the home could be educated without undue expense." Additions to the building in 1931, 1954 and 1966, provided a new kitchen, an enlarged dining room, a new east wing and a hospital unit. A local developer envisions a 300-room hotel and apartments at the former retirement center, and Arlington City officials plan to turn a large portion of the 30 acres into a parking lot for the new Cowboys' stadium. Adaptive use of the building or incorporating it into the design of the new development should be considered.


Yep that's it


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I have some friends that have some ghost hunting equipment and are very interested to go.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is an article about it on May 19, 2011. It is currently owned by a company called Centurion
here is there contact page, 
http://www.centurionamerican.com/contact.html
you might be able to get permission to go in.

http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/05/18/3085954/arlingtons-eastern-star-home-is.html#0_undefined,0_


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking at the pictures, that facility was enormous!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

tcass01 said:


> Looking at the pictures, that facility was enormous!


Most of the buildings are gone. The only thing standing is the main house.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's sad that buildings like this are being lost. That foreclosure was just this last May. And with it sittng so close to the Cowboy's stadium, the land is probaly worth more that it would take to fix it back up to it's former glory. I love old buildings.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

When do I qualify as a "Worthy Grand Matron"? I'm already fleshy ..does that count??


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks kind of spooky... All we need now is a thunderstorm in the background. :coolvil:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Frightmaster-General said:


> Looks kind of spooky... All we need now is a thunderstorm in the background. :coolvil:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Be careful of what you ask for around here.  Nice job, Joker.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL! 
Here in Texas, no need for photo shop. We get plenty of lightning.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Joker! :biggrinvil:
Looks great!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does anyone see the screaming pumpkin image to left of dead center?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Does anyone see the screaming pumpkin image to left of dead center?


Why yes I do! That's the Great Pumpkin! Or a smudge.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

bankruptcy announcement Didn't see this covered. The property got transferred to the lender in bankruptcy proceedings so I doubt anyone will even care.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just bring your cell in case you fall through the floorboards and into the basement...


----------

